
UK weighs delisting firms from London Stock Exchange for ignoring climate change - rexbee
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2019/may/10/labour-delist-uk-firms-failing-to-fight-climate-change-john-mcdonnell
======
mytailorisrich
No, the UK is not 'weighing' this.

The Labour Party, which has turned full far-left, has said they might do this
if they gain a majority in Parliament in next month's general elections.

